# [Antivirus] C'est lequel le plus mieux ???

## ImMorT4L

Je pense que tout est dans mon titre... Je vois souvent des tests pour les AV Windows... O/S avec lequel je ne me risquerait pas sur le Net sans avoir le meilleur  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

On voit que Kaspersky s'en sort souvent bien car il est efficace, léger et facile d'emploi. Qu'en est il sous Linux ??? Existe t il un "Kaspersky Like" ou les AV Linux sont ils tous plus mauvais les uns que les autres ???

Mes principeaux critères par ordre d'importance étant...

1. Qu'il soit efficace !!! (Genre 99.99% des virus trouvés)

1bis. Qu'il soit donc mis régulièrement à jour... (Au moins une fois par jour voir plus en cas de gros risque)

2. Qu'il soit le plus léger possible... (Pas style Norton et les 2Go de Ram nécessaire pour le faire tourner...)

3. Qu'il ait une interface graphique même simpliste... (Un bouton c'est mieux qu'une commande  :Very Happy:  )

4. Que les analyse aillent assez vite... (Ca c'est pas encore trop grave tant qu'il met pas 3 mois  :Very Happy:  )

Voilà, j'attends vos idées et réaction... Que ceux qui, comme moi, n'utilisent pas d'antivirus le fasse savoir (On ils eu ou pas de problèmes ???) vu que je compte quand même me décider à en mettre un histoire de pas propager des virus sur mes PC's Windows  :Embarassed: 

----------

## sireyessire

j'ai pas tout suivi, là tu veux une réponse pour quoi?

un anti-virus pour protéger ton poste linux?  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

sinon si c'est pour protéger un postenwindows, c'est pas trop ici qu'il faut poster. :Wink: 

----------

## mic006fr

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> un anti-virus pour protéger ton poste linux?     

 

Je crois oui  :Very Happy: 

A ma connaissance, ca n'existe pas, et de toute façon ce n'est pas nécessaire. Iptables en pare-feu, ne démarre que les démons que tu as besoin, avec accès limité au besoin (lo ou 192.168.x.x). Et voilà !

----------

## zdra

Sisi il y a des antivirus sous linux !!! pour protéger les réseaux SAMBA  :Laughing: 

non plus sérieusement t'en a pas besoin, suffi de faire les MAJ et a la limite un ptit iptable bien torché, mais de toutes facons la sécurité sous linux c'est inné  :Wink: 

----------

## ImMorT4L

Me faut un Antivirus sous Linux pour protéger:

>>> Mon Linux au cas où un des très rares Virus (Sisi ça existe !!!) voudrait du mal à ma Gentoo chérie  :Very Happy: 

>>> Et surtout qu'il me permette de protéger mes Postes Windows... Pasque je Download souvent des .exe et je les envoie sur le PC de mon père (Daube XP) ou de potes de l'école et ils ont parfois des vers Windows dessus (Et ils sont évidemment pas content  :Embarassed:  ) et m'accusent donc de terrorisme envers leur pauvre et malheureuses machines Daube XP  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

C'est surtout pour éviter ce genre de petits désagrément... Je précise que je n'ai AUCUN problème sur mon PC, c'est surtout préventif et pour faire le travail que les boulays qui travaillent chez M$ sont pas fichu de faire correctement, à savoir protéger un tantinet leur OS en platik  :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## spider312

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Sisi il y a des antivirus sous linux !!! pour protéger les réseaux SAMBA 
> 
> non plus sérieusement t'en a pas besoin, suffi de faire les MAJ et a la limite un ptit iptable bien torché, mais de toutes facons la sécurité sous linux c'est inné 

 NON ! faut arréter de dire ça merde, linux par défaut est pas plus sécure que windows, et la pluspart du temps c'est même pire ! (demons qui tournent pour rien, etc ...) il FAUT protéger son réseau, même sous linux ...

Pour l'antivirtus linux, à ce que je sache, ce n'est en effet pas utile, il y a chrootkit qui verifie que personne n'exploite des failles connues, mais à part ça je ne vois pas (pas vraiment un AV mais ce qui s'en rapproche le plus)

Pour l'antivirus Windows, là je ne sais pas, mais commence par regarder ça : http://packages.gentoo.org/packages/?category=app-antivirus

----------

## Saigneur

Oui mais justement, pour Samba !

Existe-t-il un antivirus qui permette de trouver des virus Windows / autres dans un répertoire ? J'ai vu que sur le System Rescue CD il y a ClamAV. Ca trouve les virus Windows cette chose ?

----------

## guilc

clamav est pas mal pour les partages samba, en plus, il y a un use flag  :Wink: 

Et c'est TRES efficace sur les virus windows : je l'utilise pour filtrer mes mails, ça marche vraiment très bien

----------

## zdra

spider312 > oui évidement qu'il faut sécuriser son ordi, mais ce que je veux dire c'est qu'il ne faut d'outil extérieur comme un antivirus. Le tout est de bien configurer les outil déjà présent comme iptable  :Wink: 

Sinon oui clamAV est bien utile pour filtrer les réseau samba  :Wink: 

----------

## ImMorT4L

 *guilc wrote:*   

> clamav est pas mal pour les partages samba, en plus, il y a un use flag 
> 
> Et c'est TRES efficace sur les virus windows : je l'utilise pour filtrer mes mails, ça marche vraiment très bien

 

Je l'installerai surement alors  :Wink: 

Niveau Firewall, j'utilise firestarter qui n'est qu'une aide à iptables... Me saoule de taper des commandes pour chaque port à ouvrir, donc iptable en console c'est pas trop mon truc  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *ImMorT4L wrote:*   

> un des très rares Virus (Sisi ça existe !!!)

 

Faut pas les émerger avant ??

----------

## Leander256

 *ImMorT4L wrote:*   

> >>> Mon Linux au cas où un des très rares Virus (Sisi ça existe !!!) voudrait du mal à ma Gentoo chérie  

 

Depuis le temps que je suis sous linux, j'ai toujours vaguement entendu parler de virus, un peu comme un bruit sourd et lointain dont on n'arrive pas à identifier l'origine. Y'a-t-il un exemple concret de virus linux récent qui pourrait mettre en danger la communauté malgré les mises à jour (on l'espère) assez régulières? S'agit-il vraiment de virus ou plutôt de vers, ou autres chevaux de Troie?

----------

## LeCadet

Il faut arreter de croire que linux est geré par des magiciens... (en plus maintenant c'est mandriva  :Wink:  )

Pour vous donner une idée...

http://www.miscmag.com/articles/index.php3?page=103

----------

## zdra

Parler de virus est impossible sous linux parce qu'il n'y a pas assé d'utilisateurs. Un virus ne pourait se propager aussi rapidement que sous windows et donc serait bloqué tres rapidement par les simple mise à jours du/des programmes qui fournissent une faille. 

Cela dit des failles il y en a, elles sont souvent exploitable mais ne sont jamais exploitées par un virus mais plutot par une attaque directe d'un serveur ou d'une personne dont qqn veut la mort...

De plus les failles sont à 90% dans des applications utilisateur sous X. Donc au maximum un virus pourait détruire vos fichiers personnel de l'utilisateur que vous utilisez mais pour aller détruire le systeme ou les fichiers d'autres utilisateurs là il faut exploiter en plus une failler kernel sur la protection des droits ou exploiter une faille d'un service qui tourne en utilisateur root, ce qui existe mais c'est plutot tres tres rare.

Bref vos fichiers important backupez les en donnant les droits d'écriture par un utilisateur autre que celui que vous utilisez sous X et alors il y a vraiment presque aucune chance qu'un virus puisse vous ennuier...

----------

## ImMorT4L

 *LeCadet wrote:*   

> Il faut arreter de croire que linux est geré par des magiciens... (en plus maintenant c'est mandriva  )
> 
> Pour vous donner une idée...
> 
> http://www.miscmag.com/articles/index.php3?page=103

 

C'est bien ce que je pensais, ils sont rares et pas trop agressifs aparemment  :Razz: 

Et vu l'architecture Linux orienté utilisateur et droits d'accès... Ils ne se propagent pas facilement  :Laughing:  En gros pas besoin d'AV, juste un bon Firewall  :Cool: 

----------

## blasserre

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Parler de virus est impossible sous linux 

 

permets moi de te rappeler qu'une faille se cache derrière chaque linux, elle se cache entre le clavier et la chaise et possède assez souvent les droits root, je serais donc un poil plus nuancé

----------

## zdra

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *zdra wrote:*   Parler de virus est impossible sous linux  
> 
> je serais donc un poil plus nuancé

 

il n'y a pas que 7 mots dans mon poste  :Wink: 

----------

## moon69

salut,

cela fait un moment que je suis pas venue sur le forum. je vois que c'est toujours aussi sympa!  :Wink: 

c 'est vrai qu'un AV pour proteger un OS GNU/Linux ya pas grand interete. mais pour proteger des clients windows qui utilise des services (serveur de mail ou samba), c'est indispensable .

----------

## blasserre

 *zdra wrote:*   

>  *blasserre wrote:*    *zdra wrote:*   Parler de virus est impossible sous linux  
> 
> je serais donc un poil plus nuancé 
> 
> il n'y a pas que 7 mots dans mon poste 

 

oui mais leur placement stratégique à court-circuité les neurones qui m'auraient été nécessaire à la lecture de la suite

c'était juste pour mettre en avant le fait que les moins aguerris d'entre nous, dont je pense faire partie, devraient (contrairement à ton intro) être beaucoup plus vigilants face à l'exploitation de failles potentielles sur leurs systèmes, car les outils réseau de linux exploités par des tiers malveillants peuvent être de véritables machines de guerre sur le net (un peu comme promener un pitbull dans un jardin d'enfants quoi)

----------

## kwenspc

Si c'est possible des virus sous Linux, miscmag n'en apporte cependant pas tres bien la preuve (beaucoup de blabla pour que dalle).

simplement c'est en effet plus difficil car un virus bien souvent utilise une faille de sécurité (ou plusieurs) qui n'ont pas été détéctée (les meilleurs).

et c'est là qu'avec Linux (en tout cas gentoo) on est plutôt à l'abris puisque les maj sont trés fréquentes!

du coup les trous de sécurités ne restent pas longtemps.

Il faudrait donc à un groupe qu'il trouve une faille non detectée et qu'il en garde le secret afin de pouvoir lancer son virus.

Mais il faut ajouter aussi 2 petites choses :

- les utilisateurs de nux sont moins "naïf" proportionnelement aux utilisateurs zin...(ils vont pas cliquer sur tout et n'importe quoi. Et puis on a pas outlook sous nux  :Wink: )

- les AV c'est un marché, plébiscité par M$ (sous le manteau bien sûr) mais ça n'a pour l'instant d'interêt économique de faire des AV sous nux.

(ni de faire des virus d'ailleurs...car bien souvent les vxers sont de mèches avec les anti-vxers)

Mais peut-être que ça viendra.

Certains ont démontrés la faisabilité mais souvent très restreinte.

Il existe sinon pas mal de script perl, python, bash qui exécuté betement peuvent faire de gros dégats sur le compte user de la personne qui l'execute.

pi bon c'est pas tout de faire des virii il faut aussi les diffuser et là pour le moment aucuns virus nux-compatible n'a été construit de manière à ce qu'il sache se diffuser tout seul via le mailer etc...

----------

## zdra

[virus]

sudo rm -rf /

[/virus]

c'est plutot efficace  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

oui mais en root...

faut déjà qu'il arrive a avoir les droits ton virus   :Wink: 

----------

## zdra

t'inquiette, avec le sudo l'utilisateur sera assé con que pour le donner le passe  :Cool:  L'utilisateur représente 80% des virus  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

oui c'est sûr.

en fait, LE virus informatique absolu c'est l'utilisateur  :Laughing: 

----------

## billiob

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> en fait, LE virus informatique absolu c'est l'utilisateur 

 

Et l'anti-virus contre ce virus, c'est quoi ?

----------

## zdra

ne pas donner le passe root du pc à maman  :Laughing: 

----------

## Gaug

 *zdra wrote:*   

> ne pas donner le passe root du pc à maman 

 

+1  :Laughing: 

----------

## arlequin

 *billiob wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   
> 
> en fait, LE virus informatique absolu c'est l'utilisateur  
> 
> Et l'anti-virus contre ce virus, c'est quoi ?

 

Débrancher clavier/souris...

----------

## zdra

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Débrancher clavier/souris...

 

Et le cable réseau pcq on risque de faire de bêtises par ssh  :Wink: 

----------

## Apsforps

Ah non, pas le clavier, si le gars est en dual boot avec win95, ça va encore afficher "keyboard not found, press any key to continue"

Bon, ça va, ok, je  :Arrow: 

----------

## Trevoke

 *billiob wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   
> 
> en fait, LE virus informatique absolu c'est l'utilisateur  
> 
> Et l'anti-virus contre ce virus, c'est quoi ?

 

Un fusil a pompe..

----------

## LostControl

 *zdra wrote:*   

> [virus]
> 
> sudo rm -rf /
> 
> [/virus]
> ...

 

Justement, je suis étonné qu'il n'y ait pas plus de connerie dans le genre qui traîne  :Confused:  Bon, il lui manque quand même la caractéristique principale du virus : la réplication. Bon c'est clair qu'après un "rm -rf /" il reste plus grand chose à infecter  :Laughing: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *LostControl wrote:*   

>  *zdra wrote:*   [virus]
> 
> sudo rm -rf /
> 
> [/virus]
> ...

 

ouais mais c'est trop détectable: ton disque se met à violement tourner et tout, alors que des dd randoms sur les partitions...

----------

## billiob

Il y a pas mal de "virus" dans ce thread : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=234330  :Twisted Evil: 

Sinon, pour répondre à ma question, je pense que le meilleur anti-virus est l'éducation de l'utilisateur, certes, c'est long, mais normalement, ça devrait fonctionner pour un bon moment. (encore qu'avec certains ... )

----------

## spider312

 *LostControl wrote:*   

>  *zdra wrote:*   [virus]
> 
> sudo rm -rf /
> 
> [/virus]
> ...

 c'est la SEULE caracteristique d'un virus, vous confondez virus et bombe logique là, souvent un virus est aussi une bombe logique, mais ça peut aussi petre une backdoor, ou même mieux, un antivirus (ça s'est vu avec blaster par exemple, une variante avait pour seul but de corriger la faille que blaster exploitait)

----------

## ImMorT4L

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

>  *billiob wrote:*    *kwenspc wrote:*   
> 
> en fait, LE virus informatique absolu c'est l'utilisateur  
> 
> Et l'anti-virus contre ce virus, c'est quoi ? 
> ...

 

Non, le mieux ca reste un Knoppix... Vas y pas aller écrire et faire des conneries sur le CD  :Very Happy: 

Encore que, je suis sûr qui en a qui serait capable de déclancher le laser de leur graveur (Faut quand même être fort...) en fesant une connerie  :Embarassed: 

----------

## yoyo

En parlant de virus, j'ai entendu à la radio qu'un nouveau virus (bombe logique) racket les utilisateurs du PC : au lieu de supprimer les fichiers du pc infecté, il crypterait toutes les données de la machine puis afficherait une boîte de dialogue demandant 300$ pour obtenir la clé de cryptage.  :Rolling Eyes: 

L'idée est excellente (et probablement formatrice pour les utlisateurs naïf  :Laughing:  ).

----------

## ImMorT4L

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> En parlant de virus, j'ai entendu à la radio qu'un nouveau virus (bombe logique) racket les utilisateurs du PC : au lieu de supprimer les fichiers du pc infecté, il crypterait toutes les données de la machine puis afficherait une boîte de dialogue demandant 300$ pour obtenir la clé de cryptage. 
> 
> L'idée est excellente (et probablement formatrice pour les utlisateurs naïf  ).

 

J'en connait un qui doit être riche  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ce qui est sûr, c'est surement plus rentable que le chômage...  :Shocked: 

----------

